# How long does it take for a Discus to adjust to his new home?



## vcorp

Hey guys, i got a new Aquarium, always wanted one and well received one as a gift from someone who knows nothing about fish, anyway, i changed everything and currently have a 30 Gallon tank with 4 fish, only 1 Discus, the others are: 1 Clownfish and 2 Elephant nose fishes. Focusing on my primary concern, i have the Discus for 2 days now but hes very inactive and doesnt really eat anything, i feed my fish: Freeze Dried blood worms, Live bloodworms (Not yet, within 2 days i shall) flakes, brine shrimp, JBL Novobits and soon some pellets too. He simply doesnt eat anything, the elephant noses are doing great, they eat and dart around all day, but the Discus just doesnt. I just got the clown loach so hes hiding and playing dead, cant really say anything about him since they take shifting very personally as ive heard. NOW, how LONG does it take for the Discus to adjust, he hasnt darkened yet as much as ive seen some other Discus darken when stressed, theres no fungy growth or white stringy feces. Also, i have a barebottom tank, water temps around 88F. Lastly im more particular about water quality than the fish  so its not that either. The store manager says i should give it 7 days before panicking. What else should i look for and is he right, i dont trust store owners in the least. Any help would be highly appreciated..thanks!

Forgot to add: I know Discus like pairs but i just dont have a big enough tank for it right now, in the next 3-4 months i will have one and then will make sure he has a mate but that cant possibly be a reason not to eat?


----------



## funlad3

Bring down your temp by about ten degrees (Gradually!!!!) and if your lucky, you won't boil your fish! Not to be rude or mean, that's not what I going for, I don't know of water anywhere (other than springs) that's over 85; not even in tropical places like Hawaii! (My favorite place anywhere... So much life and those reefs..... I'm drooling... )

If you have a heater, turn it down; if that's the temp of your house, (Wow..) get a chiller... It'll be worth it in the long run!


----------



## snyderguy

I wouldn't say turning the water down 10 degrees is best but everyone does have their own ways. Discus thrive in water that is about 82 degrees Fahrenheit. Personally, I have mine at 85 Fahrenheit but that's because I'm breeding them. The reason your discus isn't acting normally is probably because 1) it is a new environment that he/she is not used to and 2) no partners... both of which you stated, which is good that you realize that. Until you get that new tank, it's important you have enough hiding spots. Not necessarily a cave or or anything but something that the discus can feel comfortable behind. It won't be too long before it establishes its spot in the tank. 

Going off of what the store owner says, it does take a couple days for them to adjust and feel comfortable and I wouldn't worry too much unless you haven't seen it eat in about a week, maybe 5 ish days. Discus thrive in groups of 4-6 so I would definitely be looking for a larger tank. Even more than a 55 gallon.

Hope this helps :]


----------



## vcorp

*Sorry...*



funlad3 said:


> Bring down your temp by about ten degrees (Gradually!!!!) and if your lucky, you won't boil your fish! Not to be rude or mean, that's not what I going for, I don't know of water anywhere (other than springs) that's over 85; not even in tropical places like Hawaii! (My favorite place anywhere... So much life and those reefs..... I'm drooling... )
> 
> If you have a heater, turn it down; if that's the temp of your house, (Wow..) get a chiller... It'll be worth it in the long run!


Dang, thats a typo..always get mixed in the Fahrenheit and Celsius thing..temps at 78F or 26C. Really apologize to everyone! And be rude by all means if the post substantiates it!


----------



## vcorp

*Sorry...*



snyderguy said:


> I wouldn't say turning the water down 10 degrees is best but everyone does have their own ways. Discus thrive in water that is about 82 degrees Fahrenheit. Personally, I have mine at 85 Fahrenheit but that's because I'm breeding them. The reason your discus isn't acting normally is probably because 1) it is a new environment that he/she is not used to and 2) no partners... both of which you stated, which is good that you realize that. Until you get that new tank, it's important you have enough hiding spots. Not necessarily a cave or or anything but something that the discus can feel comfortable behind. It won't be too long before it establishes its spot in the tank.
> 
> Going off of what the store owner says, it does take a couple days for them to adjust and feel comfortable and I wouldn't worry too much unless you haven't seen it eat in about a week, maybe 5 ish days. Discus thrive in groups of 4-6 so I would definitely be looking for a larger tank. Even more than a 55 gallon.
> 
> Hope this helps :]


Sorry about the typo as mentioned, its 26C or 78F. Yes i will get a new tank soon and my next plan is to have a few of these guys, ok, will wait about 5 days, also will upload some pics so you guys can judge, he does look skinny but not dark or such.


----------



## vcorp

Also im about to get more hiding placing like driftwood and caves but are there any starvation signs i should look out for? Please let me know, and what symptoms would suggest its beyond adjusting and i have cause for worry now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## snyderguy

There aren't neccessarily starvation signs but one sign that a discus isn't getting proper nutrition is if you were to look at them head on, there stomach will look like someone pinched it with their fingers. If they are stunted or have bad growth, their eyes will be fairly large in comparison to their body.


----------



## funlad3

Sorry, I don't keep discus, I was just advising the normal temperature for an average community tank. If my fish (Guppies and tetras and such...) were at 88, they'd fry. This isn't true for all species, let alone individuals... I'll leave you in the hands of an expert!


----------



## snyderguy

Hah, no need to be sorry :] Everyone does their own thing. All of my discus got really sick at one time and I have platies in my tank as well and the temperature was up to about 92 for about 2 weeks and they survived. I was actually quite surprised. I didn't have anywhere else to put them!


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> Sorry, I don't keep discus, I was just advising the normal temperature for an average community tank. If my fish (Guppies and tetras and such...) were at 88, they'd fry. This isn't true for all species, let alone individuals... I'll leave you in the hands of an expert!


Appreciate your help! Thinking of procuring some smaller species.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> Hah, no need to be sorry :] Everyone does their own thing. All of my discus got really sick at one time and I have platies in my tank as well and the temperature was up to about 92 for about 2 weeks and they survived. I was actually quite surprised. I didn't have anywhere else to put them!


Thanks man, had another question, while i look at my Discus for the signs you mentioned, wanted to know if i can add smaller fish that please the ones already in my tank? I know 4 is probably just above what i should have for a 30 gallon but can i add smaller ones? Like 3-4 of them to amplify the ambiance or will adding any more cause an overstocking instance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Discus like it toasty. In fact, it's one of the main reasons that it's so hard to find good tankmates for them.
As for guppies frying at 88, that's just silly. They can do okay at temps over 100F. I know this for a fact because mine always get that hot in the summer.


----------



## funlad3

TOS, I mean my Guppies in particular. But then again, my fish seem to defy all logic... Why else would a Black Molly try to "Attract" my comet goldfish?


----------



## snyderguy

Many discus keepers keep tetras with their discus. They believe it helps let discus know it is "safe" to swim about the tank without worrying. As for adding them right now, I would hold off just for a little bit before adding them since this tank is newer. You don't wanna just throw fish in there. I know it's hard to wait but it definitely is worth the wait in the end.

How long has your tank been established for with your elephant nose fish, the discus, and loach in there?


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> Many discus keepers keep tetras with their discus. They believe it helps let discus know it is "safe" to swim about the tank without worrying. As for adding them right now, I would hold off just for a little bit before adding them since this tank is newer. You don't wanna just throw fish in there. I know it's hard to wait but it definitely is worth the wait in the end.
> 
> How long has your tank been established for with your elephant nose fish, the discus, and loach in there?


My Cycling process wasnt ideal or optimal, it was very compromised due to this tank starting off as a gift from someone who knows nothing about fish, i couldnt trade the fish back for a while and the store owner said as long as nitrate and ammonia levels are low, it wont be a problem, again dont believe him but what i AM doing is making water changes every week and plan to change about 75% of it, is that ok? Or too less? Or too much? My Next tank will be handled professionally and will have a comprehensive cycling process, but as long as the ammonia and nitrate levels are low, what do you think about this tank? The clown loach came out a few times and went back in, his pattern seems healthy and like hes just adjusting to a new home, today is only day 1.5 for him and day 2.5 for the Discus. Im only worried about the Discus, mostly because he doesnt eat, i think i saw him nibbling a tad today but i cant be sure.

Thanks for your help, also, yes ill hold off on any fish for now, and going to go by the book for my next tank, however please help me with this one.


----------



## vcorp

TheOldSalt said:


> Discus like it toasty. In fact, it's one of the main reasons that it's so hard to find good tankmates for them.
> As for guppies frying at 88, that's just silly. They can do okay at temps over 100F. I know this for a fact because mine always get that hot in the summer.


Thanks TOS, appreciate it, just trying to deal the best i can with this tank, the next one will be by the book, everyone says loaches should be in groups of 4 and Discus in groups of 4 or more, i dont think ill be getting that big a tank for a while, 75 is the max i can do for now, so its probably going to be 2 or max 3 Discus and 2-3 Loaches along with 3 elephants noses in 4 months, thats a rough estimate i guess 30 gallons is ideal for 3 fish really but i have 4, so 6-7 along with smaller ones when i get the 75 gallon.


----------



## snyderguy

75% water change seems like a lot. I would drop it down to about 35-50% water changes weekly. Discus are more hardy than people think. Biggest thing is to watch for those physical signs. If it's still swimming around and such, sounds like you're doing just fine. :] If you get a 75, you can do about 7 discus.. I'd say no more than 4 or 5 if you plan on adding the loaches and elephant noses. People say loaches have to be in groups of at least 4 but I think they do just fine in groups of 2.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> 75% water change seems like a lot. I would drop it down to about 35-50% water changes weekly. Discus are more hardy than people think. Biggest thing is to watch for those physical signs. If it's still swimming around and such, sounds like you're doing just fine. :] If you get a 75, you can do about 7 discus.. I'd say no more than 4 or 5 if you plan on adding the loaches and elephant noses. People say loaches have to be in groups of at least 4 but I think they do just fine in groups of 2.


Gotcha my man, also, how many time a day do you feed Discus and what should we feed them primarily? A lot of people say its better to underfeed than overfeed, but also say Discus are picky and should be given food they are accustomed to, what do you normally feed these guys and how often? Please let me know, would be a great help.


----------



## snyderguy

I feed mine anywhere between 3-5 times a day but I do take one day out of the week where I don't feed them at all. I only feed them so much because I'm trying to get them to grow a bit bigger but you can feed them whatever they'll eat. They'll take normal fish flakes, bloodworms, and beefheart flakes. Those last two I believe are their favorite. I've tried brine shrimp and they never really liked them as much as the frozen bloodworms.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> I feed mine anywhere between 3-5 times a day but I do take one day out of the week where I don't feed them at all. I only feed them so much because I'm trying to get them to grow a bit bigger but you can feed them whatever they'll eat. They'll take normal fish flakes, bloodworms, and beefheart flakes. Those last two I believe are their favorite. I've tried brine shrimp and they never really liked them as much as the frozen bloodworms.


Damn i just got Brine Shrimp because heard they love it, have Freeze Dried Blood Worms though, also you said 3-5 so the norm for me would be 2 times a day? is That fine or should it be once only? I threw in some basic flakes and JBL Novobits, its a multivitamin nutrition rich food for Discus, supposed to enhance their color. He didnt really touch any of it again, frustrating, he did swim a little more today though, hope thats not just me seeing what i want to. I have ONE hiding place, a small drum, now i just got 2 more big ones and shall add it tomorrow once i change 50% water. 

Another favor: If im changing water im adding 15 Gallons, how much anti chlorine solution should i add to that and how long should i leave it before adding it to my tank? Please give me a reliable link to water changing if you can, thanks a million!


----------



## snyderguy

You can always try the brine shrimp. You never know, maybe they'll love it? But yeah, twice a day is the norm for feeding. What day is this of your discus not eating? Do you have any pictures? 

When it comes to water changes, I actually don't add any chemicals into the water before putting them into the tank. Now your tap water is different. Chlorines can naturally evaporate out of the water by letting the water sit for 24 hours but i don't believe chloramines can. I think that's the right chemical, but I'm not for sure. So I don't know the answer to your second question. Sorry :[


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> You can always try the brine shrimp. You never know, maybe they'll love it? But yeah, twice a day is the norm for feeding. What day is this of your discus not eating? Do you have any pictures?
> 
> When it comes to water changes, I actually don't add any chemicals into the water before putting them into the tank. Now your tap water is different. Chlorines can naturally evaporate out of the water by letting the water sit for 24 hours but i don't believe chloramines can. I think that's the right chemical, but I'm not for sure. So I don't know the answer to your second question. Sorry :[


Ok will try it out. Today is day 3, and he is swimming around more, hes really skinny though, but was kinda skinny when i got him. Im working on the pictures and should have them by tomorrow for you, that was a priority for me. What do you think now that its day 3? Today the elephant noses seem to be laid back more than usual constantly hiding. Got Elephant noses on the 2nd (Night) so today is day 4 complete for them, got Discus on 3rd (night) so today is day 3 complete, got Clown Loach yesterday so todays only day 1 (complete)

Oh so you add fish to tap water right away? 

Let me know, thanks.

P.S. Just saw your tank on you tube, man hope my next one looks half as authentic and awesome as yours.


----------



## snyderguy

Hah thanks. That video is really old and the tank looks much different now. I've got a huge piece of driftwood on the left side of the tank now. But anyway, I actually let my water sit for 24 hours just to be safe before putting it in the tank. 
If the discus is swimming around normally and not nose up or down then it sounds as if he's alright. If you can, get a head on picture so I can see if his stomach and forehead is pinched. It'll help out a lot :]


----------



## vcorp

vcorp said:


> Ok will try it out. Today is day 3, and he is swimming around more, hes really skinny though, but was kinda skinny when i got him. Im working on the pictures and should have them by tomorrow for you, that was a priority for me. What do you think now that its day 3? Today the elephant noses seem to be laid back more than usual constantly hiding. Got Elephant noses on the 2nd (Night) so today is day 4 complete for them, got Discus on 3rd (night) so today is day 3 complete, got Clown Loach yesterday so todays only day 1 (complete)
> 
> Oh so you add fish to tap water right away?
> 
> Let me know, thanks.
> 
> P.S. Just saw your tank on you tube, man hope my next one looks half as authentic and awesome as yours.


IMPORTANT: He seems to be tilting (Not swimming) sideways, does this mean swim bladder infection? Its not radical but its undeniable. Please help.


----------



## snyderguy

tilting like at an angle?


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> Hah thanks. That video is really old and the tank looks much different now. I've got a huge piece of driftwood on the left side of the tank now. But anyway, I actually let my water sit for 24 hours just to be safe before putting it in the tank.
> If the discus is swimming around normally and not nose up or down then it sounds as if he's alright. If you can, get a head on picture so I can see if his stomach and forehead is pinched. It'll help out a lot :]


Hes swimming with a slight tilt and just laying on the ground a lot too. Im on the pictures part of it, ill let you know right away.

Wow sounds really authentic, gona leach on you to help me design my new tank for sure . Cant wait for that.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> tilting like at an angle?


Yes, a slight angle but its not even (as in not even equilibrium) for sure, theres surely an angle, hope its not swim bladder .


----------



## snyderguy

It sounds like he's tired if he's laying on the ground. Probably from having to hide all the time and being a little too freaked. My best advice would to get another discus so he's more comfortable..


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> It sounds like he's tired if he's laying on the ground. Probably from having to hide all the time and being a little too freaked. My best advice would to get another discus so he's more comfortable..


Ok but you asked to wait it out before doing so, my question now is is this tank survivable for 5 fish (2 Discus, 2 Elephant Noses and a Clown Loach?)


----------



## funlad3

For now you should be okay depending on the size of the discuses. You'll already need a larger tank later on for just the clown loach, so why not splurge if it helps your other fish and looks good? Just heavily aerate or else!


----------



## snyderguy

I agree. It'll be ok with them being small. Just don't get a big discus. Try to get one that is about the same size.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> I agree. It'll be ok with them being small. Just don't get a big discus. Try to get one that is about the same size.


Ive decided to call it a day with the Discus until i get a bigger tank, right now im keeping only 1 Elephant nose and returning the rest, need your advice to recommend another fish i can keep with him??

Heres a chart that might help:

http://www.petco.com/assets/livefish/freshwaterchart.html


----------



## snyderguy

Did you return the discus? As for elephant noses, a pair of corydoras would probably go well with them.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> Did you return the discus? As for elephant noses, a pair of corydoras would probably go well with them.


Yes i could not see him suffer anymore, he began swimming radically and vertically im sure it was swim bladder, they said theyll diagnose and treat in accordance.

Hey, i have a huge favor to ask...will you help me setup my new tank from scratch, the 75G one? Itll still take a while, perhaps a month before i start, but ive begun getting quotes for customized ones. Ill really appreciate it.

Also, are corydoras fun or interesting fish? I chose the Elephant nose because hes incredible and he was doing very well. Hes really intelligent. Can i add Zebra Danios with the Elephant Nose? Please let me know!


----------



## lohachata

hmmmmmmmmm.....interesting thread....i guess i'll stick my nose in here...
temps.................when angelfish were first discovered back in the late 1800's ; they were found in water at almost 90 degrees F...almost all discus keepers and breeders maintain their fish in 86-90 degrees F....

water changes.............almost all discus breeders do 75-100% water changes daily on the young and 50% every other day on adults.

now ; admittedly ; i am still a bit of a novice at fishkeeping..so you might not want to take my word as gospel...
but don't discount the guy that runs the LFS...he probably has a lot more hands on experience than all of us...and he doesn't google..and from what you have said ; he seems to be pretty much right on target..

go out and buy a couple of good fishkeeping books..


----------



## vcorp

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmmmmm.....interesting thread....i guess i'll stick my nose in here...
> temps.................when angelfish were first discovered back in the late 1800's ; they were found in water at almost 90 degrees F...almost all discus keepers and breeders maintain their fish in 86-90 degrees F....
> 
> water changes.............almost all discus breeders do 75-100% water changes daily on the young and 50% every other day on adults.
> 
> now ; admittedly ; i am still a bit of a novice at fishkeeping..so you might not want to take my word as gospel...
> but don't discount the guy that runs the LFS...he probably has a lot more hands on experience than all of us...and he doesn't google..and from what you have said ; he seems to be pretty much right on target..
> 
> go out and buy a couple of good fishkeeping books..


Hey, thanks for posting, things have changed though. Ive given back my Discus and will bring them back with my 75G tank. Elephant noses do ok around 78-82F i guess.

Discus breeders yes, but is that a necessity? Either way a quality life is imperative so unless im better equipped the Discus better stay at the shop.

I googled substantially and thats whats led me to my decision partially. The LFS guy here is just not good, man i wish he ways but trust me hes horrible, he told me to keep elephant noses in a pair which is a fatal mistake really, he Also allowed never mentioned anything about acclimation. Ive learnt LOADS about fish in just 5 days, i never owned a fish before but i know i can handle moderately hardy fish now, yes the elephant nose isnt one of those but ive kept him happy so im confident.


----------



## vcorp

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmmmmm.....interesting thread....i guess i'll stick my nose in here...
> temps.................when angelfish were first discovered back in the late 1800's ; they were found in water at almost 90 degrees F...almost all discus keepers and breeders maintain their fish in 86-90 degrees F....
> 
> water changes.............almost all discus breeders do 75-100% water changes daily on the young and 50% every other day on adults.
> 
> now ; admittedly ; i am still a bit of a novice at fishkeeping..so you might not want to take my word as gospel...
> but don't discount the guy that runs the LFS...he probably has a lot more hands on experience than all of us...and he doesn't google..and from what you have said ; he seems to be pretty much right on target..
> 
> go out and buy a couple of good fishkeeping books..


Oh lol and he told me cycling isnt necessary. Instead he gave me an anti fungal/ bacteria liquid and said its equivalent to cycling.


----------



## lohachata

ok...he's an idiot....
but i haven't cycled a tank in more than 35 years.....but i never follow the rules....


----------



## vcorp

lohachata said:


> ok...he's an idiot....
> but i haven't cycled a tank in more than 35 years.....but i never follow the rules....


And your fish survive? How long do they live in comparison to their expected lifespan? Call me boring but i always follow the rules, infract a few once in a while, i wouldnt have really bought this tank if it were up to me, id have planned for the 75G right away but well it came to me, was a gift.


----------



## snyderguy

Haha. I like the "ok...he's an idiot..." lolllll

But yeah dude, I'll definitely throw out some advice for when you start your 75g.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> Haha. I like the "ok...he's an idiot..." lolllll
> 
> But yeah dude, I'll definitely throw out some advice for when you start your 75g.


Thanks man appreciate it. Any suggestions about elephant nose tank mates other than corydoras? Some decent active small school fish?


----------



## snyderguy

I don't think it's an aggressive fish but you could probably put any type of tetra in it, or platies, or guppies. Not tiger barbs or oscars, and probably not angelfish either.


----------



## funlad3

Don't forget you've me too! (Think about the grammar in that one... It works. )

As for stocking, if it weren't for the size of your EN, I'd recommend the usual Neon/Cardinal Tetras. Hmmm.... A nine inch carnivorous fish with small schooling ones...(Live Aquaria... I have no experience with this fish...) What'll work?


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> Don't forget you've me too! (Think about the grammar in that one... It works. )
> 
> As for stocking, if it weren't for the size of your EN, I'd recommend the usual Neon/Cardinal Tetras. Hmmm.... A nine inch carnivorous fish with small schooling ones...(Live Aquaria... I have no experience with this fish...) What'll work?


Lol. Yes i was thinking of Tetras too but just learnt they might clean out all the food before it reaches the elephant nose sadly, him being a bottom dweller, thats causing a major conflict. Thinking of Guaramis right now, what do you think? Females only, they seem to be completely non aggressive. Fish are so much different from humans its painful


----------



## vcorp

Yep, im certain now that the tank mate(s) need to be fish that dont gobble up food quickly, it could be really tricky for me because the elephant nose takes its time and might miss meals if other fish at top level gobble it up. Also is it true that freeze dried worms are avoided by fish of the electric family? I read that on a few sites, if this is the case i should probably go only for frozen blood worms (not going with live worms because ive read some horror stories about parasites introduced due to these live worms, especially Tubiflex). Will they eat brine shrimp? Any ideas?


----------



## funlad3

My tetras eat very little and very slowly! I'd try them!...


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> My tetras eat very little and very slowly! I'd try them!...


 
Yep ill add them soon, got some Guramis but my LFS didnt have tetras only Danios in smaller fish, i heard tetras need to be kept in groups of 6 at LEAST. Good peaceful fish though without a doubt, thanks for the good advice.


----------



## lohachata

hmmmmmm.....if your tetras are eating very little and slowly too ; there is something wrong...what temp are they at ?? what are you feeding them ??
you should try Plecocaine..


----------



## funlad3

They're perfectly healthy and active! I feed them TopFin color enhancing flakes. They eat as much as their little mouths can grab. (Which isn't a lot, but is enough...)

Leave it to you to recommend Plecocaine...


----------



## vcorp

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmm.....if your tetras are eating very little and slowly too ; there is something wrong...what temp are they at ?? what are you feeding them ??
> you should try Plecocaine..


Thanks for the advise, will surely look into it.


----------



## funlad3

Please do, it wouldn't surprise me if my fish were just exceptions. They break all of the rules. I now have a Zebra Danio that is perfectly fat and healthy except for the fact that when it's not eating, it lays down on the bottom, only to swim away as fast as it normally would!


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> Please do, it wouldn't surprise me if my fish were just exceptions. They break all of the rules. I now have a Zebra Danio that is perfectly fat and healthy except for the fact that when it's not eating, it lays down on the bottom, only to swim away as fast as it normally would!


Im confused a tad, i read Zebra Danios are top or mid level fish, if hes on the ground most of the time (Except when he eats) isnt something wrong? I ask because i did read that behavior instance on several sites. Please help me understand, im trying very hard to study and observe fish behavior patterns, after a lot of research and diligence what ive concluded is, the conflicting opinions out there are a result of fishes having a distinct individual personality, i have experienced that first hand as well. Even within the same species, individual fishes tend to have unique predilections. Thats why an elaboration would be highly beneficial to my cause. Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> I wouldn't say turning the water down 10 degrees is best but everyone does have their own ways. Discus thrive in water that is about 82 degrees Fahrenheit. Personally, I have mine at 85 Fahrenheit but that's because I'm breeding them. The reason your discus isn't acting normally is probably because 1) it is a new environment that he/she is not used to and 2) no partners... both of which you stated, which is good that you realize that. Until you get that new tank, it's important you have enough hiding spots. Not necessarily a cave or or anything but something that the discus can feel comfortable behind. It won't be too long before it establishes its spot in the tank.
> 
> Going off of what the store owner says, it does take a couple days for them to adjust and feel comfortable and I wouldn't worry too much unless you haven't seen it eat in about a week, maybe 5 ish days. Discus thrive in groups of 4-6 so I would definitely be looking for a larger tank. Even more than a 55 gallon.
> 
> Hope this helps :]


Hey could you help me with Ich treatment. None of my fish have it but want to be prepared, im sure youve had Ich problems in the past, what have you done to effectively eradicate the same? Please let me know, thanks a million in advance.


----------



## snyderguy

As long as you do the appropriate water changes every week, then you shouldn't have a problem with ich.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> As long as you do the appropriate water changes every week, then you shouldn't have a problem with ich.


My current schedule involves 3 35-40% Water changes per week, but even then would like to know how to deal with it and not panic at the last moment. What do experienced campaigners such as yourself do when it does strike?


----------



## funlad3

I think that's too much for a water change. That's just me. As far as ich treatment and prevention, I always add a little aquarium salt. When it strikes, I up the temperature to 86 (It may be higher for you) and add as much aquarium salt as I dare. It weakens and eventually kills the ich, while the heat speeds up the cycle.


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> I think that's too much for a water change. That's just me. As far as ich treatment and prevention, I always add a little aquarium salt. When it strikes, I up the temperature to 86 (It may be higher for you) and add as much aquarium salt as I dare. It weakens and eventually kills the ich, while the heat speeds up the cycle.


Thanks a million, have jotted that down. How much water should i change then and how often in your opinion, please let me know thanks!


----------



## funlad3

I'd do 15-20%/week. Again, just me! If your nitrates start to creep up though, increase the frequency and lower the volume.


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> I'd do 15-20%/week. Again, just me! If your nitrates start to creep up though, increase the frequency and lower the volume.


Sounds good, ill reduce a little, i thought i was overdoing it, well live and learn. Also, having no nitrates or nitrites is a bad sign correct? Whats an ideal reading? For Nitrates and Nitrites, thanks in advance!


----------



## snyderguy

I don't know if you have live plants in your tank vcorps but if you do, they use those nitrates in the water, which actually means you can do less of a water change weekly. Like, instead of 40%, you could do 20% if you have a lot of plants. In my tank, I have quite a few live plants and they do very well because I've started doing less water changes. I don't add any fertilizers or anything like that and haven't had any contact with ich in at least 4 years (knock on wood).


----------



## snyderguy

vcorp said:


> Sounds good, ill reduce a little, i thought i was overdoing it, well live and learn. Also, having no nitrates or nitrites is a bad sign correct? Whats an ideal reading? For Nitrates and Nitrites, thanks in advance!


nitrites is what you don't want.. a small amount of nitrates is ok


----------



## funlad3

Yes, but don't nitrates slowly build up without enough water changes; whereas ammonia converts into nitrite into nitrate with or without water changes?

My plants too do well with less water changes. In fact, I haven't changed water in about a month! All that I really do is add evaporated water!

Ideal levels are as follows: EDIT, you know, I don't even remember! The closer to zero though, the better!


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> I don't know if you have live plants in your tank vcorps but if you do, they use those nitrates in the water, which actually means you can do less of a water change weekly. Like, instead of 40%, you could do 20% if you have a lot of plants. In my tank, I have quite a few live plants and they do very well because I've started doing less water changes. I don't add any fertilizers or anything like that and haven't had any contact with ich in at least 4 years (knock on wood).


Wow no i dont have any plants and thats because i dont know much about them, also, i read plants need a CO2 generator and such, ive decided to go with a 100G tank next, and its in production, that will surely be a heavily planted aquarium without a doubt. Do you have a generator and such? Amazing that you dont add any fertilizers but how do you deal with their CO2 requirements?


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> Yes, but don't nitrates slowly build up without enough water changes; whereas ammonia converts into nitrite into nitrate with or without water changes?
> 
> My plants too do well with less water changes. In fact, I haven't changed water in about a month! All that I really do is add evaporated water!
> 
> Ideal levels are as follows: EDIT, you know, I don't even remember! The closer to zero though, the better!


lol. thanks for the info


----------



## funlad3

I deal with my CO2 requirements by adding tons of fish!  But then you need killer filtration. I have an UG (I know, I know, opinionated topic here...) and a Penquin BioWheel!


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> I deal with my CO2 requirements by adding tons of fish!  But then you need killer filtration. I have an UG (I know, I know, opinionated topic here...) and a Penquin BioWheel!


Yes a quality filter is of utmost importance. Im looking at several sophisticated options for my 100G, any recommendations?


----------



## snyderguy

You can make your own CO2 with sugar and yeast but it's not necessary. Like funlad said, the respiration within your tank creates CO2. Live plants are fairly easy if you have proper lighting, which is about 2 watts per gallon


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> You can make your own CO2 with sugar and yeast but it's not necessary. Like funlad said, the respiration within your tank creates CO2. Live plants are fairly easy if you have proper lighting, which is about 2 watts per gallon


Sounds good, but i plan to keep my fish understocked if anything, is that ok for a well planted aquarium or do i still need to make my own CO2 Generator? Thanks!


----------



## funlad3

If it's understocked but as large messy fish, they'll still generate more than enough CO2. A CO2 Reactor could never hurt though...


----------



## snyderguy

Just feel it out and go without the CO2 for a while and see how the plants do, and then if they aren't doing as well as they should, add the CO2


----------



## vcorp

Yeah, im pretty keen on getting the CO2 reactor but i should probably go without it first. Any recommendations for Filters though? (100G Tank).


----------



## snyderguy

definitely a canister filter. i have a fluval and it does a nice job, but it's just kinda whatever you want really.


----------



## funlad3

I'd agree. A large FW tank calls for a canister, whereas as a similar sized SW tank calls for a good protein skimmer. If I remember the model I'm thinking of, I'll post it.


----------



## vcorp

Any recommended brand?


----------



## snyderguy

Like I said, usually Fluval is a pretty good brand if you put it together correctly and take good care of it. But this goes for any canister really.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> Like I said, usually Fluval is a pretty good brand if you put it together correctly and take good care of it. But this goes for any canister really.


Oops Sorry, not familiar with brands so missed your recommendation of "Fluval". So for a 100G, the Fluval 405 cannister is what im probably looking at : http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+14633&pcatid=14633&r=156 , also how about this one: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-AquaCle...0FUM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294440586&sr=8-1 . Ive heard a lot of praises for this one but probably might not cut it, so my question is, how about 2 of these Hagen ones? Unfortunately i do have a budget but i know how important a good filter is, so please be harsh while suggesting.


----------



## snyderguy

Honestly, you'd probably be better off with a Fluval 405 but again, it's just whatever you prefer and such.


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> Honestly, you'd probably be better off with a Fluval 405 but again, it's just whatever you prefer and such.


Thanks will go for the Fluval.


----------

